# German Consulate Appointment in India from different Jurisdiction



## BirdEyetoPR (Jun 20, 2016)

Hello All,

I have been offered a Job by Germany employer and in the process of applying German Longterm Visa - Blue Card. But while checking the appointments for German Consulate for German National Visa category, Couldnt get a slot till July2018 in Bangalore since I am residing in Bangalore location. Also found that in Chennai also has no slots available in May, June and July 2018.
So I would like to get suggestions in below points.
1. Can I apply for other german consulates i.e. in Chennai or Mumbai or Kolkata
2. Will that be a problem if I am part of Bangalore and applied in different jurisdictions
3. Online, none of the consulates have appointments, does that means everthing been filled or if we call embassy, there are chances we may get dates in coming months.

Please help me out in this.

Thank you.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

BirdEyetoPR said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have been offered a Job by Germany employer and in the process of applying German Longterm Visa - Blue Card. But while checking the appointments for German Consulate for German National Visa category, Couldnt get a slot till July2018 in Bangalore since I am residing in Bangalore location. Also found that in Chennai also has no slots available in May, June and July 2018.
> So I would like to get suggestions in below points.
> ...


As far as I know, you can only go to the Embassy/Consulate that is assigned to your place of residence.

Appointments cannot be made via phone.

Yes, if no appointments are available, all appointments have been booked.

You can always book the next available appointment and in the meantime check the system daily to see whether there have been cancellations.


----------

